# MAX Dateigröße Linux?



## Mindwinder (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte eine Datei größer 2 Gb auf meinen 1+1 VServer mit Suse 9.3 aufspielen, der Download wurde jedoch abgebrochen mit dem Hinweis auf die max. Dateigröße. Kann man dieses Limit irgendwie umgehen - und wenn ist das ratsam?

Nette Grüße,

Mindwinder


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Oktober 2006)

Also 2GB Dateigroesse sollten eigentlich fuer kein Linux-Dateisystem ein Problem darstellen. Ich nutze ext3 und hab zum Teil DVD-Images oder auch mal 8GB grosse Festplatten-Images hier rumliegen. ext2 sollte da keinen Unterschied machen (und ich glaub nicht, dass Du da ext2 hast). Auch bei ReiserFS kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen. Und wenn Du mit richtig grossen Dateien hantieren willst, dann nimm XFS, das soll Dateien bis zu 9TB Groesse verpacken koennen.


----------



## Mindwinder (3. Oktober 2006)

Prima Antwort Dennis,
dass das Limit nicht vom Dateisystem herrührt weiß ich auch - deswegen war das auch nicht meine Frage...  - Dateisystem ist im übrigen ReiserFS - wenn du mir sagst wo ich das Limit ändern kann, wäre mir auch geholfen. In etc/security/limits.conf stehen im übrigen keinerlei Werte.

Nette Grüße Mindwinder

PS. Mein Fehler den Titel kann man natürlich falsch auslegen - werd den mal ändern...
PSS: Hmm geht ja gar nicht - dann muß erwohl so bleiben


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Oktober 2006)

Womit probierst Du denn die Datei zu uebertragen?


----------



## Mindwinder (3. Oktober 2006)

Benutze Lynx zum übertragen - klappt solange bis die 2Gb erreicht sind


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,



Mindwinder hat gesagt.:


> dass das Limit nicht vom Dateisystem herrührt weiß ich auch - deswegen war das auch nicht meine Frage...


Ganz sicher? Welche Version von ReiserFS setzt du ein?

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Mindwinder (3. Oktober 2006)

Gute Frage,
wie bekomme ich das raus? Laut Wikipedia wärens ja bei V 3.5 - 2^32 -1 Byte was ja nur, wenn ich ich nicht verrechnet habe, ca. 512 MB - das erklärt jedoch nicht warum er bei 2 Gb abbricht - anderslautende Quellen "Google" sprechen immer von Dateigrößen im TB Bereich für ReiserFS daher bin ich nicht davon ausgegangen das es am Filesystem liegt - aber wenn du mich schon so fragst, laß ich mich gern eines besseren beleeren...

Gruß Mindwinder


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,


```
2^31 B
= 2.147.483.648 B
=     2.097.152 KiB
=         2.048 MiB
=             2 GiB
```
Die verwendete Version von ReiserFS müsste man nach dem Booten in /var/log/messages nachlesen können.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Mindwinder (3. Oktober 2006)

Hmmm hatte irgendwie bit im Kopf - ist ja Feiertag... - im messages log ist außer hübschen Angriffen und dem Starten der Dienste etc. nix verzeichnet was Infos über das  Dateisystem betrifft.


Gruß Mindwinder


----------



## Fabian H (4. Oktober 2006)

Guck mal die Ausgabe von *dmesg | grep reiserfs* an, da sollte es stehen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke wir koennen hier von ReiserFS 3 ausgehen da Reiser4 meines Wissens nach noch nicht fuer den Produktiveinsatz empfohlen wird. Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Suse standardmaessig auf Reiser4 installiert wird sondern wohl doch eher auf ReiserFS 3.


----------



## Mindwinder (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute,
demsg liefert mir leider keine Ausgabe - der Hinweis mit V3 ist sicher nicht falsch interessant ist jedoch ob .5 oder .6 - 2^31 Byte gegenüber 2^60 Byte laut Wikipedia. Gesetz dem Fall ich habe 3.5 - läßt sich einfach so ein Update auf 3.6 fahren - unter Windows ist es ja z.B kein Problem von Fat auf NTFS zu updaten.

Gruß Mindwinder


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (4. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,



Mindwinder hat gesagt.:


> Gesetz dem Fall ich habe 3.5 - läßt sich einfach so ein Update auf 3.6 fahren - unter Windows ist es ja z.B kein Problem von Fat auf NTFS zu updaten.


Ja, das sollte möglich sein. Im Usenet habe ich zumindest einen entsprechenden Hinweis gefunden.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Mindwinder (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
hab ich schon erwähnt das ich vorkonfigurierte Systeme nicht leiden kann . Hört sich nicht so einfach an - und da auf dem Server leider auch ein paar Domans laufen - laß ich es wohl lieber und such nach einer anderen Lösung. Aber Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruß Mindwinder


----------



## deepthroat (4. Oktober 2006)

Hi.

Das Dateisystem wird wohl kaum das Problem sein.

Es wird vermutlich eher am HTTP Server oder am Klient liegen. Apache hat bis vor kurzem z.B. keine großen Dateien (außer mit einem speziellen Patch) aussenden können. Apache2 kann mit LFS gebaut werden, allerdings wird das bei den meisten Distributionen nicht getan.

Nimm dir für so eine große Datei lieber Bittorrent oder ähnliches.

Gruß


----------



## Anime-Otaku (5. Oktober 2006)

Würde nicht ein einfacher ftp Server reichen (z.B. proftpd)

P.S.: Zum angegeben Anlas...Suse diskutiert, ob sie bei Reiser bleiben
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79035


----------



## Mindwinder (5. Oktober 2006)

@Deepthroat interessannter Hinweis. Habe jetzt mal ein Archiv übertragen und dann entpackt und siehe da ich habe eine Datei größer 2 Gb - genaugenommen 2.5 Gb. Jippi 

Gruß Mindwinder


----------

